# Some Basic Questions in Cisco Certifications



## SiaNet (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello Everyone
I've some question about the Cisco's Certifications:
1) I'm studying CCNA 640-802 by myself. Am I in correct way to learn CCNA? If I am, what books do you suggest me to learn from?
2) Is university degree important in order to work in labour market?
3) What field in Cisco networking is high-demanded and has more salary in it than other ones? I love Wireless networking field but as I heard from experts in networking, they've adviced me to forgot it and follow something else like Voice or Routing and Switching.
Thank You


----------



## CCNP. (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you worked with Cisco equipment before? I found taking the ICND1 then ICND2 really allowed me to learn theory in ICND1, then really enforce that theory through configuration in ICND2. In any case the Cisco Press publications are great resources, but they can be difficult to understand if you're just starting out. I strongly support either Trian Signal videos from Chris Bryant, or cbtnuggets with trainer Jeremy Ciaora. 

A degree is important, but not a deal breaker for entry level to start work in the networking field. This topic has been heavily debated in the past, so my suggestion is to look into your options.

Routing and switching is very common and useful. As your peers have told you, wireless doesn't really have as much of a market as voice or security professionals do. My suggestion would be to learn the core fundamentals of routing and switching before you embark on any specialist certifications, as they all need to tie back into routing and switching in some way, shape, or form. Then, pursue was truly interests you, not necessarily what's going to make you the most at that time. Even if there isn't a huge market for wireless networking, there is and will always be a need for wireless engineers.


----------



## SiaNet (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello
Thank you my friend for this helpuf reply.
First, if I pursue CCNA 640-802, then what do you suggest for next level? Should enter to special field or not, I should pursue till CCNP if is the best?
Thanks:wave:


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

First, You really want to go the ICND1 and ICND2 route. The CCNA single test method has a 75% Failure rate. It also cost the same either way. One way breaks the cost into 2 payments where the other way is a single lump sum. After that, go for your CCNP its 4 tests. After that decide what direction you want to take. In Fact, with your CCNP you should be able to get a pretty good job with decent salary, and from there, decide which direction you want your certification path to go. Personally I am CCNA, Studying my CCNP, and plan after that to move toward the CCISP direction, but that could change any time.


----------



## Fishwalker (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello Every?, I appreciated for all help, I am new comer to the forum,
I am happy to share with you the idea, once again, 

I am computer Technician since for while, I am thinking of what certifications are marketable now, inorder to get better job.
Thank you very much.


----------

